# Impact difference



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I went out to shoot, and I cannot figure this out. I have been shooting from 15 feet until smashing my left hand, so I decided to move up to 10 feet and see if I would flinch on a shot.

No flinching, but I would get a shot right on target, next shot may go two to three feet high, or 1 foot to 2 feet low (approximates). 3 days ago I could hit a 2 inch bullseye 85-90% of the time (spinners). windage is holding true.

I tried several slingshots, ott and ttf, same results.

The only thing I have changed (from before the hand hit), I now am shooting with my feet perpendicular to the target. following thru as usual, same anchor point as always.

What gives


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmmm ... it is really hard to say without seeing a video. If you have a video camera, or a newish cell phone, set it up to take a video while you shoot. Then have a look at it and see if you can see anything. It sounds like it might be a bit of a flinch to me ... no doubt unconscious. But I would not be suprised, given your recent hand hit. Other possibilities are an inconsistent hold with the fork. If you tilt the fork even slightly in any plane, it will throw the shot off. But just like perfecting acting technique, a video of yourself shooting is one of the most valuable tools for diagnosing problems.

Perhaps others will have more to say.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

When you say Perpendicular to the target I assume you mean the target face. Is that correct? Changing from parallel to perpendicular might be causing eye dominance problems. Do you shoot with both eyes open or one closed? How do you hold your fork straight up or sideways? I shoot straight up and look through the fork, even minor changes in head position causes me to be inconsistent. With my style, I don't have the advantage of aligning the bands on top of each other so consistent form is critical.

BUT!!! it's probably flinch since you have had a bad experience once before with a painful hand hit. OUCH!!
Philly


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

philly said:


> When you say Perpendicular to the target I assume you mean the target face. Is that correct? Changing from parallel to perpendicular might be causing eye dominance problems. Do you shoot with both eyes open or one closed? How do you hold your fork straight up or sideways? I shoot straight up and look through the fork, even minor changes in head position causes me to be inconsistent. With my style, I don't have the advantage of aligning the bands on top of each other so consistent form is critical.
> 
> BUT!!! it's probably flinch since you have had a bad experience once before with a painful hand hit. OUCH!!
> Philly


 Yes perpendicular to the target face.
I've had lens transplants, left is set for close (2 feet and under) the right eye is set for beyond 2 feet, so I really can't see the target well with my left eye. My fork is held sideways, that is parallel to the ground.

Charles, I think we have a video camera somewhere, I'll have to set it up on my tripod. Good Idea


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds to me like you are nervous about another hand hit and it is effecting your release, good luck Bud, you'l figure it out, stick with it.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My accuracy goes down the heavier the band set I use. I may shoot ok for a number of shots with a heavy pull band set but accuracy goes down the more I shoot.

Try a band set that feels "nice" when you draw, If you are pulling a heavy band set.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

philly said:


> Sounds to me like you are nervous about another hand hit and it is effecting your release, good luck Bud, you'l figure it out, stick with it.
> Philly


You may be right, but when I turn my upper body to face the target all that goes thru my conscious mind is check points. my subconscious may be causing it. I'll find out with a video.

Thanks Rayshot, the band on the one I was shooting today is an easy pull. I find a heavy pull is fun to shoot (for a short period of time) and like you say accuracy suffers after a few shots. Right now accuracy is erratic.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

The hand you hold your slingshot in can also affect accuracy, everything else being equal and consistent. I know for my shooting style as it is now, if I don't lay that fork flat and point it almost like a TV remote my elevation will be way off. Flatten it out and I'm right back on target. There are a lot of things to consider psychological reservations aside. Process of elimination, try'm all.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

"Process of elimination, try'm all"

I like that.


----------

